# [selling printing services] how do I market outside of my local college area with minimal funds



## EclipseBlitz96 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Guys!
I am posting this thread due to the fact I am trying to find out the best ways or ideas to get my business successful.

Heres what I currently own:
6 Color 2 Station Screen Printer
6 Wood Screens
6 Aluminum Screens
Wash out Booth
High End Exposure Unit
Automatic Heat Press
24" Vinyl Cutter
6 Color Embroidery Machine
and many different essential supplies

Heres what my current situation is:

I am a 21 yr old College student who has been trying to get a home operated business to be successful since I was 16. Of course money was an issue, and still is, but as you can see I have been able to keep investing and widen my decorating capabilities. I have an entire basement that I operate out of, but have recently been demanded to move my equipment out by my landlord. My parents have offered me the entire basement of their addition of their house which is 30 minutes away and over 500 sq feet. 

My issue and questions revolve around where should I get "re"started. I have my distributer accounts and vendors licenses, but my main source of clients come from Greek Org's, and am now getting inquiries for shirts that has the Greek Trademarks on it. Money is short, so I cant currently afford the licensing. 

I just purchased Adobe Web Premium Package and will be reconstructing a new web site.

Since I can only do certain types of shirts for these orgs, and the fact I have already done the shirts for most of the bars in my city, I am looking for tips on business structure, ideas, help, etc based on what I own and have an opportunity to restructure and improve my income.

Anything at this point is helpful, theres so many places to start but dont know where to.

Thanks!
-The Printer with no Path


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Apparel Printer with No Path! HELP!*

So your saying that your primary income is from local colleges? You might have a problem there. Business 101 says that having too many customers in one business segment is a bad thing and your proving this to be true. Forget about the collegiate license b/c it will cost you way too much especially if $ is tight. Even if you get it, there is no guarantee that you will get business from it. 

I would try to work your relationships at the colleges to try and get frat/sorority business. You don't need a license for that and they order TONS of stuff. Also, work your current relationships with the bar owners and bartenders because they usually know tons of people around town that might need decorated apparel. GL


----------



## EclipseBlitz96 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Apparel Printer with No Path! HELP!*

Well I am in a fraternity and do tons of work for them as long as it follows certain guidelines. The fraternity and sororities require a licence to do their work. GreekLicencing.com That's where im talking about the expensive part. I discovered in order to print their Greek letters and such on shirts, you must have 1 million in liability insurance, pay 40.00 per month to each orginization, and pay 8.5% of the order to them aswell. Clearly, with 15+ fraternities and sorrorities on my campus I cant afford them all.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Apparel Printer with No Path! HELP!*

You just need to think outside of the college campus a little.. There are so many businesses and organizations that need t-shirts. Sports teams, restaurants, churches, high schools, etc.

Maybe make a list of 5 different types of businesses/organizations in your area, figure out what kind of shirts they might be interested in, make up some samples for each type and drop by when they are not busy and show them what you can do.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This should also be of help: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

